# Making photo hardener



## dionlygame15

Good day everyone,

I hope somebody know's how to create/mix photo hardener not purchasing a ready made hardener.


----------



## NoXid

You mean to make screen emulsion more durable after it has been exposed?

If so, I have read that vinegar, or other mild acidic solutions, will work. However, depending on your emulsion and hardener and whatever else, the emulsion may harden to the point that it will NEVER come off, so you can't reclaim the screen and use it again for a different image.


----------

